# He's back brehs.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Officially reinstated, TODAY! That means the Lombardi Trophy's coming back to New Orleans next year.​


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The saints had a whole lot more problems then just missing their coach.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> The saints had a whole lot more problems then just missing their coach.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yeah but they put it together OK halfway through the season. If it wasn't for that horrible start they could have been in the playoffs still.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

They would have made the Playoffs if Fiddell Goodell hadn't ****ed them in the ass with his bullshit reign of terror.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> They would have made the Playoffs if Fiddell Goodell hadn't ****ed them in the ass with his bullshit reign of terror.


Tell us how you really feel lol
But yeah, Goodell went too far.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

They did turn it around later on in the season, but their defense needs to be consistent. They have more weapons on offense than they know what to do with. So they are fine there from a talent perspective.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

They do have a monster LB named Curtis Lofton


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Tell us how you really feel lol
> But yeah, Goodell went too far.


The Saints are my team, haha but yeah last year was pretty rough, but I expect they'll get the division next year.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The Saints are my team, haha but yeah last year was pretty rough, but I expect they'll get the division next year.


Going to be a tough battle more then likely with the Falcons. I don't see them going anywhere even if Tony G does retire. Jones and White are monsters.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The Falcons need to get another RB. Turner just doesn't compliment their offense that greatly.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The Falcons need to get another RB. Turner just doesn't compliment their offense that greatly.


I dunno about that. Him and that little guy from Oregon State seem decent to me. Turner does have alot or miles on him over the last couple of seasons but I don't think they need a RB right now personally. Turner and Rodgers are pretty good.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I dunno about that. Him and that little guy from Oregon State seem decent to me. Turner does have alot or miles on him over the last couple of seasons but I don't think they need a RB right now personally. Turner and Rodgers are pretty good.


Turner is ok. He just isn't starting caliber anymore imo. I mean he didn't even break 1,000 yards this season. That is not what you want out of your starting back.


----------

